# Dr says normal. I feel crazy, please help



## mjmjam2002 (May 24, 2013)

Hi, I was wondering if you guys would mind looking at my results and tell me what you think. I am 100% new to this, and I have only started "researching" it in the last two days. Your wisdom and advice is greatly appreciated. 
I have many symptoms of hypothyroidism, I've complained multiple times to my doctor who will check my iron, check tsh and nothing is ever to abnormal. I had him check my thyroid more in depth and here are the results. Still in the normal so he says I would be worse off if I added in thyroid medication. His idea is that I need to be tested for sleep apnea.

I'm not sure if I should go into my symptoms right now so I'm just going to post my labs. I would appreciate any and all insights. If symptoms are needed please let me know.

OH I just saw a ENT for my terrible hearing who mentioned something about thyroid stuff. <just wanted to mention this.

IRON 56 (30 - 180) ug/dL 
TIBC 399 (260 - 490) ug/dL 
Iron Saturation 14 (15 - 50) %

TSH 2.43 (0.45 - 5.10) uIU/mL 
T3 FREE 2.8 (2.3 - 4.2) pg/mL 
T4 FREE 0.7 (0.6 - 1.6) ng/dL 
T4 7.7 (4.7 - 11.3) ug/dL

Decided to add symptoms. 
*Fatigue, I am so exhausted. I feel like I am walking around with lead in my limbs. I am so utterly drained but unable to sleep. When I do fall asleep it doesn't feel like I slept at all.
*sometimes I get so cold that no matter how many blankets, hoodies, socks I pile on I cannot get warm. I just get a cold sweat, the only way to fix it, is a hot bath/shower.
*I have been losing my hair since pregnant with my daughter in 2008. I have had bouts of burning scalp feelings since then as well. 
*Feeling like I'm not all there, like I'm disconnected in a fog. 
*Always been overweight, but have always maintained lately I keep going up, few pounds here and there even though I'm keeping myself in check. Watching what I eat.
*After exercise I am beat, I thought it was supposed to give you energy but for me its not.
* I don't rub my eyes anymore, I used to a lot but now it bothers me to touch my eyes, they hurt. 
*My throat has felt like there was something in it for years. Especially when I look down, its hard to swallow. 
*dry skin no matter how much I rub lotion on it.
*I wouldn't say depression but anxiety for sure.

My 18 month old daughter died in 2010. She went to sleep for a nap and never woke again, no reason for her death was found. They diagnosed her as SUDC. Sudden unexplained death in childhood. Don't know if this is relevant but figured I would mention it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mjmjam2002 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you guys would mind looking at my results and tell me what you think. I am 100% new to this, and I have only started "researching" it in the last two days. Your wisdom and advice is greatly appreciated.
> I have many symptoms of hypothyroidism, I've complained multiple times to my doctor who will check my iron, check tsh and nothing is ever to abnormal. I had him check my thyroid more in depth and here are the results. Still in the normal so he says I would be worse off if I added in thyroid medication. His idea is that I need to be tested for sleep apnea.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should go into my symptoms right now so I'm just going to post my labs. I would appreciate any and all insights. If symptoms are needed please let me know.
> ...




Oh, oh, oh!!! I am so so sorry for your loss. Beyond the scope of imagination. You need hugs and we have plenty to spare.

It would appear that you are iron deficient and this can be a common symptom to thyroid disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/tibc/tab/test

An ultra-sound would be essential as it sounds like you have a goiter in the making. They don't always grow outward but take the path of least resistance which sometimes is inward. So, get that ultra-sound.

Your FREES are totally in the basement which does suggest hypo but I am not so sure. These things are tricky because of binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies. We would have to rule out hyper.

These tests would do that.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Your eyes are of a concern and all the more reason to get the 2 tests above as these are the antibodies that attack the orbits of the eyes. It might be a good idea to hook up w/ a Board Certified Ophthalmologist as well.

And yes; depending on which direction the thyroid tissue is headed, it can cause inflammation of the tonsils, up to the ears and elsewheres.

Glad you are here with us.


----------



## mjmjam2002 (May 24, 2013)

Thank you for your reply!

I'm looking through my medical records and the only other tests my doctor ordered is a cbc with diff.

He thinks I need to see a sleep apnea doctor because I mentioned I snore occasionaly. Says adding any thyroid meds without me being out of the normal would do me more harm than good. 
I am supposed to see my ENT in few weeks and think I will bring him the results of everything and have him look over it as well.

I will try and see a opthamolgoist as well, since i'm definitely due for a check up, shouldn't be a insurance issue with that at least.

Even in the depths of grief I didn't feel like I have felt the past two weeks. :sad0049:


----------

